# Paperwhite problem



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi. 

I've got my paperwhite on charge and I decided to carry on reading my novel.

Whenever I go to change the page, the text is resizing on its own instead of turning the page, even though my finger was no where near the top.

Has anyone else had this and do you have any suggestions? It was working fine last night.

I have reset the kindle by keeping my finger on the off button but no joy.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, Jim, welcome to Kindleboards!

I've never come across this problem before!  

First question is - is this only happening while you've got the Kindle on charge - if you read normally, does it still happen?

Secondly, did you do the reset while it was still plugged in? If so, try it again with the device unplugged and make sure you're holding the button long enough - even if the screen goes blank you should still carry on holding it for a good 40 seconds.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It does sound as if there's some stray bit or byte somewhere.  I agree with Linda. . .try a reset.  

You may be able to do it via the software, which is, arguably, a bit less strenuous on the device, but if your touching isn't registering properly, that might be problematic.  From the home page tap menu, then settings, then menu and RESTART.  

Don't use 'Reset Device' as that will completely remove all your books and any personalization. (Though books -- as well as your notes and marks -- will still be available to re-download from Amazon.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimblob said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've got my paperwhite on charge and I decided to carry on reading my novel.
> 
> ...


Jim,

is it possible that, while swiping to turn the page, another finger is touching the screen? Pinching or spreading one's fingers on the PW screen can change the font. Try making sure that only one finger is touching the screen. Just a thought....

It sounds like the PW is acting as if there's more than one touch...which, if you're not doing it, is definitely a fault.

Betsy


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi. It only does it when it is on charge.

I should have checked that first really, lol.

It is a pain in the backside though having to stop reading whilst it charges. Doesn't need to be charged very often though thankfully.

I do have kindle apps but everything else hurts my eyes after reading on for long periods. Have been spoilt with my Kindle for too long, lol.

Thanks for the replies and welcome too 

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Jim,

It's not something I've noticed, but, then, I've not tried to read while it's charging.  I have a back up kindle if it comes to that.  But, honestly, I don't usually have to charge it during the day.  If it seems like it's close, I'll plug it in while I sleep.  Or, like, right now, I noticed this morning that it was low -- I'd noticed last night but didn't feel like getting up to put it on the charger when I was done reading.  So I've got it plugged in now, while I'm doing computer stuff.

Still, I think I'd try a reset as Linda suggested -- while it's NOT on the charger.  And then, another time, try it again and see what you notice.

Also, and I don't know why this would be the case but you never can tell with 'puters and things, it might make a difference whether you're charging from the wall or through a computer.  If through a computer, it's possible the port isn't able to provide quite the current/voltage/wattage/whatever and by trying to use it at the same time it's glitching.


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey, Jim,
> 
> It's not something I've noticed, but, then, I've not tried to read while it's charging. I have a back up kindle if it comes to that. But, honestly, I don't usually have to charge it during the day. If it seems like it's close, I'll plug it in while I sleep. Or, like, right now, I noticed this morning that it was low -- I'd noticed last night but didn't feel like getting up to put it on the charger when I was done reading. So I've got it plugged in now, while I'm doing computer stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks, I`ll give them ideas a go. Glad its sorted for now anyway. Had a day off today so have been laid in bed all day reading, lol


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I regularly read on my PW while it's charging, and I've not had any problem like this.

Are you charging from a wall socket?

It sounds to me like it may be related to static, possibly to do with earthing.

It would be interesting to try charging from a number of different sources and see if it's always a problem, and if not we could pin down when it happens...

Can you try it in a different wall socket? Can you try a different charger? Can you try it from a PC? Maybe even can you try it in somebody else's house?

Maybe you're just on the wrong side of the Pennines!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Maybe you're just on the wrong side of the Pennines!


Yeah. . . I'd have suggested that it's caused by the space-time rift but you're nowhere near Cardiff!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

No, this is definitely a War of the Roses issue...


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

Morf said:


> I regularly read on my PW while it's charging, and I've not had any problem like this.
> 
> Are you charging from a wall socket?
> 
> ...


Hi. I have one of them extension leads that has a USB port on it along with the usual plug sockets. It was just using the USB rather than the plug as I had been charging something else at the time with the plug bit, lol.

I've plugged it in to the actual plug and it seems ok again. Pages turning as they should etc.

I've just put it down to the USB and me being useless.

Guess I just started panicking when it happened without actually bothering to think of any solutions. Can't be doing without my Kindle 

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimblob said:


> Guess I just started panicking when it happened without actually bothering to think of any solutions. Can't be doing without my Kindle
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


We certainly understand that here. 

Betsy


----------

